# Santa Barbara Sunset



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful shot, Jon!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> Absolutely beautiful shot, Jon!


Thanks!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

beautfiul!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I shot this one a couple of mins earlier. The light was super!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

^That one is freakin' awesome! Probably one of my favorite photos that you have taken, Jon. The skydivers/cliff jumper guys really add to this scene.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I <3 s.b.


----------

